# For Stealth Camping...DAKOTA FIRE HOLE ROCKET STOVE IN GROUND THERMAL MASS HEATER



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*Just for ideas. Pics (about 50) do not show here, sorry)

For Stealth Camping...

DAKOTA FIRE HOLE ROCKET STOVE IN GROUND
THERMAL MASS HEATER

I named it my DFHIGRSTMH)

I made an in ground rocket stove, and will put the album here soonest.
I used 6" stovepipe elbow as a fuel feed tube, connected to a 6" tee as a
cooking port (not a true rocket stove -no insulated, super-heated
combustion chamber) then reduced that to 4" pipe, ran 4" stuff fr
another 8 feet to a 4" tee (where i built a charger fire to heat up the
vertical flue of 4 feet, then capped it after lighting the fire in the
6" end)
OK...there was no venturi effect, certainly -no neck down and then expansion -so it was basically 4" all the way through;

no more air being sucked in than could get out, plus that difference
between 6 and 4" was lost at the opening of the cooking port.
My idea and reason for doing this?
A warm bed to sleep on, a fire to cook over, with the exhaust "stack"
outside of the tent/tipi/yurt/shack/cardboard box house, etc.
That could be placed under a tree or bush to further disrupt heat signature & smoke on start up & burn -down...
No smoke or fumes inside of the tent...or outside either:
Low profile, low signature, low impact camping; there would be no visible smoke,

nor any smoke smell for anyone in the vicinity to key in on...should anyone be interested in those details,

and wish to remain unseen (and unsmelled) as it were.
Did it work? Beautifully.


1. First, the basic idea:

This link has such an excellent presentation of the Dakota Fire Hole, I wanted to send it on...
How to Build & Hide a Campfire from Your Enemies -The Dakota Fire Pit

http://survivial-training.wonderhow...re-from-your-enemies-dakota-fire-pit-0116303/

This site has pics of one in a Tipi:

http://www.tipis.org/fire_places.htm

There at least ten pages of You Tubes on Dakota Fire Holes...












2. Then The Details:


IF YOU COMBINE THE ROCKET STOVE CONCEPT WITH THE DAKOTA HOLE,
YOU CAN MAKE A WAY TO HEAT A TENT OR ANY SHELTER
WITH NO SMOKE INSIDE THE SHELTER AND NO SMOKE OUTSIDE THE SHELTER.
HOMELESS FOLK COULD HAVE HEATED GROUND TO SLEEP ON, AND A FIRE TO COOK OVER...
EVEN IN A CARDBOARD SHELTER OR A CHEAP WALMART TENT...
AND NOT HAVE ANY SMOKE AS A TELLTALE SIGNATURE OUTSIDE EITHER. 

jerry
Dakota fir hole best way in the world
http://survivial-training.wonderhow...re-from-your-enemies-dakota-fire-pit-0116303/

IN GROUND DAKOTA FIRE HOLE
ROCKET STOVE HEATS EARTH AS THERMAL MASS

Some people missed this, and it is priceless if you ever end up needing heat and cooking capability
with no smoke; inside or outside (stealthy, low signature, camping etc)
This is the simplest, lowest effort one you will likely see; we cooked on it one hour after starting it!!!
It was right at 100 bucks in stove pipe if you got one section of 6 inch pipe for the fuel feed tube.

Imagine if, instead of the traditional COB BENCH, or digging a trench like I did here, you ran stovepipe through and under a crawl space, or under a trailer, or even on top of a sand box chute, like in military tents, then had rocks, sand, and dirt under, over, and around the pipe; the pipe could be run inside of apple boxes filled with sand dirt, rocks, etc for thermal mass, and I would think if done with care, planning, and temperature checking, that would work in a pinch; a "Bean Can / Apple Box Rocket Stove." )

DAKOTA FIRE HOLE IN GROUND THERMAL MASS HEATER


Rocket Stove Concept applied to Sub-Floor Heating:

"I was thinking of doing something similar with my dome houses...
only using concrete cinder blocks turned on their sides to make the air shaft
under the whole dome perhaps in a swirl pattern to evenly heat the whole floor,
small fire at one side and warms whole house, warm toasty floor "

"The Romans built fires at the entrance end to their bath houses. then into the
sub-floor with a chimney at the opposite end to draw the smoke through also
called a Hypocaust

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypocaust

This would be really nice for sub floor heating in a concrete dome structure."


Rocket Stove Concept applied to Low Pressure Dehydration:

HA!

Look at this. It is from a Mongolian Yurt, showing what you describe.
Also, the Chinese & Koreans do similar floors to the Roman Hypocaust, but with the stovepipe under the sleeping area...

DAKOTA FIRE HOLE // PULSE DEHYDRATION SYSTEM

MONGOLIAN DFHRSTMH

The drawing on the right of the middle pair shows a thermal mass exhaust chimney to the right of the Yurt.
The fire-pit is to the left of the Yurt.
What it is showing is basically a Dakota Fire Hole In Ground Rocket Stove Thermal Mass Heater...
so I did not invent it..but I doubt they have a patent on it)
Note there could be a diverter plate to switch air flow from the left to the right channel, or possibly allow it to flow through both.
During stove burn time, and the warming up of the exhaust chimney mass, the switch panel would direct heated gases to the left, shorter, more direct, basically an L-channel, and later, after flow is established, likely funnel them to the right channel which is more convoluted, and which makes almost a full circle around the center of the Yurt, where perhaps the sleeping area. The center of the yurt, in the bottom left diagram, shows a square: is that a vertical thermal mass of brick to absorb, retain and radiate heat? Best would be a water container / tank, as water is five times better than anything else to absorb, retain and radiate heat.



ON FOOD PRESERVATION:
1. Remember, the best method of preserving food is.....not preserving it, ie JUST KEEP IT ALIVE "meat on the hoof, and crops in the ground."
Under this heading, Managed Intensive Grazing (MIG) is tops; graze animals year round by moving them frequently from paddock to paddock.
2. (AQUA-PONICS IN A GREENHOUSE IS ANOTHER: Live plants and live fish)
3. GROWING FOOD IN A GIZA DIMENSION PYRAMID IS ANOTHER.
HERE IS A LINK FOR A CHRISTIAN WHO BUILDS PYRAMID GREENHOUSES: http://www.greenhousedesigns.info/
4. One of the next best is fermenting; "Canning can take a lot of time and fuel" but in fermenting, not much, if any, fuel is used initially, and to store it requires a passive 
system like a root cellar; again, low cost / no cost / zero fuel. The best part is, you are increasing the life force; you are growing enzymes, ie "raising little guys" who are 
good for you.
5. Then, you have a forgotten ancient technology; pulse as in Daniel.
Veggies look like freeze dried, but have even higher nutritional content.
THIS IS A LOW-PRESSURE DEHYDRATION SYSTEM, WHICH MAINTAINS THE LIFE FORCE OF THE FOOD: GRAINS, SEEDS, NUTS, BERRIES AND VEGGIES, IN A CERTAIN RATIO 
FORMULA, AS PER DON TOLMAN OF BRAIN GARDEN.
6. Spring houses are worth "a million bucks" as well; no power, but 32 24/7/365 steady temp.
7. Smoking is great, and we need to go back to the use of a smoke house.
8. Finally, a newer, 3rd world refrigeration system of making ice with sunlight and kitty litter;
five pounds of ice for every cu ft of storage wanted.

jeremiyah*


----------



## garden-ed (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for all the great information!


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

I do not know how to post pics, but if you want to go to any of several Yahoogroups, there is an album on them in their *photo section* with a series of labelled pics.
The album is in all of the following groups (listed in priority of the most of my posts / studies on a huge variety of topics. The reason I mention that is b/c yahoo group *messages* search feature works really well. I use it all the time to find quotes and material I have already studied out and organized and posted a study on.
So, these are the groups...(pretty sure, anyway)...

[email protected]

click on messages http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Preparing-But-Not-Afraid/messages
and enter *Dakota Fire Hole* in search and 83 posts come up.
Click on Photos http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Preparing-But-Not-Afraid/photos/album/0/list?order=mtime, and 
then, DAKOTA FIRE HOLE MASS HE...
Number of Photos: 18
Last Modified: Oct 10, 2010

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Preparing-But-Not-Afraid/photos/album/407862585/pic/list

Other Yahoo groups:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/The_Yurt_Community/photos/album/860169978/pic/list

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rocketmass/photos/album/0/list?order=mtime

hmm...that is it. short list. That will give you a lot better idea of what I did in one hour; from start to finish & eating dinner. Just wish we had gone ahead & put the tipi up over it -at least for pics -but did not wanna roast) Really regret that...


----------

